

Frustrated iOS developers might be starting a union - mtgx
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/07/ios-developers-union/

======
endlessvoid94
I'm continually amazed that iOS developers demand _more_ from apple. It's not
enough to simply provide a lucrative marketplace, I guess.

~~~
kls
Sure that is one way to look at it, but I have a different view given the fact
that Apple takes 30%, to me I view Apple as being paid to provide a service.
The fact that Apple takes such a high cut, makes them at least a little
beholden to the developers of that platform. As well for a good deal of
developers it is not a lucrative marketplace and for many of them it is due to
the blatant app cloning that is taking place. The problem is in the question
what constitutes a clone. Apple has answered the question by staying out of
it, but doing so has cost developers revenue. But the alternative could be
worse where anything that remotely performs similar functions would be
considered a clone. It is the most rampant in games and I hope if they do step
in the resolution on applies to games.

~~~
endlessvoid94
The thing is, they're NOT being paid to provide a service. When you
participate in the App store, you're sharecropping.

It's very, very different.

They basically break even on the app store. The 30% is there to cover the
costs, not to "profiteer".

------
huxley
Wouldn't it actually be a cartel, not a union?

